# English speaking mother and baby groups in lecce



## Joemoeuk (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know of any English speaking mother and baby groups in lecce or surrounding area?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxnmh (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

Google Yoga in Salento - the owner speaks English and they also have a native English speaking nanny for day care.

Cheers,
NMH


----------



## Diane123 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Hi*

Joemoeuk

How did you get on with finding English speaking mother and baby groups in Lecce.

I am a mum also from the UK and will be moving to Lecce next year with my Italian hubby, we are currently in Canada. We have two small children, aged 2 and 8 months.


----------

